# Miles Per Gallon



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

As I mentioned in another topic I got a 1997 F250 Powerstroke yesterday and on my maiden voyage today I got 20 MPG.
Seems almost too good to be true especially since 1/2 the trip was uphill and the return back home I was fighting a fierce head wind. The trip was only 105 miles but took about 5 gallons.
Do all diesels get this kind of mileage ?
Bob


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Diesels by nature, are more fuel efficient than gasoline engines, so I guess the answer would be yes, but it all depends on what the engine is pulling. I'm sure that the pumpers at work are not getting any more then 5 or 6 mpg, and the ladder's are probably worse, but we also have a great deal of idle time.

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I get 20 half miles per gallon when towing!!!! From what I have heard 20 mpg empty is normal for the diesels.

Gary


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

You get 20 mpg towing? That seems spectacular. I usually only get 12-13 mpg towing. I don't tow that fast (~60 mph) but I'm almost always going over either the Cascades or the Coastal Range...

Now on the highway on long trips without towing, I'll get 19ish or so.

Chet.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

2blackdogs,

Are you sure that was not Kilometers per gallon?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I fix the post.....it was 20 HALF mpg......ok I thought it was funny!!! (some jokes you do for yourself!!!)

Gary


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> I fix the post.....it was 20 HALF mpg......ok I thought it was funny!!! (some jokes you do for yourself!!!)
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]76295[/snapback]​


I understood what you meant, and I did think it was funny.
Fire44, keep up the good work. 20 half gal. = 10mpg ya'll









sunny

Dallas


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

That's great mileage...That diesel should last you a while too.








I've heard some over the road truckers put millions (literally) of miles on their rigs. Not that you would want to give that a try with your truck, but diesels can handle some miles







.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Diesels will go a long way before major service is needed. (Usually) But when it's time it ain't cheap. But that torque is worth it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Steelhead said:


> Fire44 said:
> 
> 
> > I fix the post.....it was 20 HALF mpg......ok I thought it was funny!!! (some jokes you do for yourself!!!)
> ...


You just know some Marketing guy from the auto industry is going to see this thread and implement that concept in the 2007 Truck/SUV lineup...


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

I filled up on Friday and my average was 17.98 mpg. I still can't get to the "magic" 20.

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

If your towing that's amazing. For that year though without a trailer the mileage is on par with what friends of mine get on theirs. One of them has a 99 manual trans and gets 26mpg on the highway (not towing) and has about 170,000 miles on it - no wonder he doesn't want to trade it. He's swapped the grill for the 2005 and done a few updates, looks brand new.


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

I average 13 MPG towing. Not towing I average 18 MPG. If I watch my driving speed and take offs I would guess that I could get close to 20 MPG.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just picked up the Excursion last night. I will top off the tank this week and do a manual check, as I really don't trust the "trip computer" Ford installed. I have heard differing stories as to their accuracy.

Tim


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Just picked up the Excursion last night.Â I will top off the tank this week and do a manual check, as I really don't trust the "trip computer" Ford installed.Â I have heard differing stories as to their accuracy.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]77183[/snapback]​


Tim,

Congrats on the Excursion.

I think all the trip computers are fairly accurate. Only problem with doing the calculation manually is that when topping off the tank, you might squeeze an extra gallon in that you don't get another time. Best bet is to divide multiple fill-ups into a larger number of miles.

Hope your fuel milage makes you smile.
















Bill


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

When it comes to tracking fuel mileage, my DW will tell you I'm OCD. I have a spread sheet set up in Excel, that I entered every drop of gasoline I ever put into the Avalanche. I had it broken down into MPG, GPH, and $PM (added that one last year after the gasoline prices started climbing through the attic).

I simply moved all that info into a new worksheet, and will use it for the Excursion, minus the GPH, as I don't think the Ex has an engine hour meter.

Hmmm, another mod,....hobbs meter for Ex?

Tim


----------

